# Pencil Drawing of a Puppy



## Codeon (Oct 30, 2015)

C'mon, everybody loves pupies... You can see me drawing this from start to end here youtube.com/watch?v=aSskcg2rVKE
I hope you like it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a fantastic drawing.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

wonderful drawing!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Adorable :biggrin:


----------



## David Dream (Oct 25, 2015)

:vs_cool: Oh, It is very beautiful !!! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Here's the video folks.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Great job Codeon.. Well done!


----------



## VeryCool (Nov 5, 2015)

How fun! Love your drawings.


----------



## Steve922 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow! You draw quickly!



That's a VERY nice drawing.


----------

